# 826 Is this a GOOD model?



## burt8810 (Nov 28, 2019)

Saw ad for 826 it's not real close to me so I asked seller if he could find a 5 digit number for me. He knew where to look but said it was gone. Said he did not try to start it. It's his dad's and has been sitting for 2 years. It's apparently just a plain 826 no letters before or after. It has the large drum type auger, asking $125. Seems that Toro had a number of ways to get differential action several of which seem to use a dog-clutch mechanism. Anyone know if this is likely to have that. I'm really not looking for that. Don't want to make the trip to look at the machine if it's not a desirable model. Also I assume it's new enough that it's a "squeeze the handle" to engage the drive and blower. Once looked at an old Ariens that was the opposite.
Anyone have an opinion if this is one of the "good" ones?
Thanks
Herb


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

well there were the old (late 70's thru early 80's ??) model 826's, and now there are the Power Max 826's from I think early 2000's. You can look at some info here on Toro history:









TORO History Picture Page.


This is the Evolution of the Toro snowblower. I do not lay claim to any of these pics. they have pulled from the world wide web. I only claim The Brothers. so everybody feel free to post all the other models From TORO. I am not affiliated with TORO in any way . and if there are mistakes just let...




www.snowblowerforum.com





If it has the drum type auger it sounds like the early model. Those are heavy, well built machines. 

You can find parts lists here: Parts | Toro or here: 38150 - WEINGARTZ

tx


----------

